# What?...no Passat?



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

If we have Golfs why no Passats? Is it because Jae knows I am selling my Passat and get my TT in 3 weeks?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Quite honestly, Nick, I don't think Jae gives a flying fuck what we drive.........


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

....but what about a landing fuck then?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cause Passats attract too much Anal attention


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

they have a sexy butt...thats why!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No they don't


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Possibly something to do with Passats not being based on the TT platform and of course a conspiracy against our Vlastan 

Before anyone mentions it, the RS4 is imo a worthy and valid exception, given that at least 4 people here have had both.


----------

